# Documentation - V58.69



## shannfd (Feb 9, 2010)

What documentation would you expect to see when using V58.69 - Long-term (current) use of other medications?  Would you accept documentation of a lengthy list of medications?  Or would you expect to see the length of time that the patients were on the medications?


----------



## kbarbag (Feb 27, 2010)

Length of time on Medication and review of any possible side effects from that medication.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 1, 2010)

Per Coding Clinic 4th Quarter 2002, There is no definition or time frame for long term. If a patient receives a drug on a regular basis and has multiple refills available for a prescription then it is appropriate to document long-term drug use. This documentation is at the discretion of the health care provider.


----------

